# I'm being invited to attend a DVC preview of the new Grand Californian DVC



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2009)

I just got an invite in the mail today for a preview event March 27 - 29 to learn more about the new DVC at the Grand Californian Disneyland.

I am not a DVC member, but I know one time I responded to something about the DVC here in CA, and was told they were only selling Florida at that time even from the CA sales center.

This invite is specifically geared to sell units at Disneyland & the Grand Californian.  It looks like they will also have a model set up.

Here is the online RSVP for anyone that is interested:

http://www.GrandDisneyEvent.com/Disney

Just thought some of you would like to know about this.


----------



## pfaff (Mar 17, 2009)

I got the invitation today as well in the mail. I actually got the email version a few days ago. I'm not a member either but toured a couple of months ago. They also offered me ssr. I want to go to settle the curiousness in me. I know I could never afford dvc but it would be nice to see the progress from the inside. I go to Disney once a week and constuction doesn't stop.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 18, 2009)

We had annual passports last years and signed up for a presentation for DVC one time we were at the Park, but didn't go.

Since you are also LA metro, do you think this is a local SoCal invite?

I don't think I will go, but it may be interesting.  But I don't have any money for another TS, especially one bought from the developer!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2009)

FYI.. They're offering special incentives that are only available to those who attend.

From the disboards - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2130874



> For 100 points
> $5.61 points off ($560)
> 3 nights at the Grand California
> Disney fast passes
> ...


----------



## pfaff (Mar 27, 2009)

I was there today for the "Grand Disney Firsts" presentation. I wanted to buy so bad, but I knew I couldn't afford it going in. I was amazed at the incentive for purchasing 320 points. I wanted to sign on the dotted line just to stay the one night in the penthouse. The giveaways were framed art from new Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort and from the Grand Californian Villas. There were only three total winners of the framed art that I could recall. A handful of audience members got pins for answering some DVC trivia. Sadly I didn't win anything. There were no other freebies except for refreshments and a light snack. However, my son loved seeing Mickey and Minnie. I don't want to give the whole presentation away for those who may attend, but it was the least pressure sale ever! I say this because you don't have to meet with a sales person unless you want to, which I didn't. I really enjoyed this event and didn't feel frustrated after like typical timeshare presentations. My son and I enjoyed the rest of the day as one should when visiting the Mouse!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 27, 2009)

We are actually heading to the Grand CA Hotel next weekend for one of our freebie points incentive stays from purchasing GCV a couple months ago!   

I can't wait till we can stay at the TS though.  I am spoiled and I want a kitchen!!  

Katherine


----------



## pfaff (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you seen the model yet? It is an awesome two bedroom lockoff. The suite sleeps four and the one bedroom sleeps five. The suite has a kitchenette and the one bedroom has a full kitchen. The one bedroom has a tiny stacked washer and dryer. The only thing I thought was kind of strange was the sliding wall partition that has allows the person taking a bath look out into the room. I understand that this is nice to have in Mexico where you can open that partition and your balcony to look at the beach, but at the Grand Californian you would be looking out to California adventure. I hope they tint the windows, if not someone riding Orange Stinger may get more of a view than they bargained for.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope, we bought sight unseen (well, models unseen, we've seen the GCH many times).  I will take some pix when we are there next weekend...

K


----------



## pfaff (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't want to ruin it for you, but anyone else wants to see what the model looks like here are pictures I took. 2694-2701 are of the lockoff suite. 2703-2708 are of the one bedroom living room and kitchen. 2709-2712 is the guest bathroom. 2713-2716 are of the master suite and bathroom. I apologize for the bad quality I need a new camera. 

https://www.onlinefilefolder.com/2f1wUmy0w4xNct


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 30, 2009)

SDKath said:


> Nope, we bought sight unseen (well, models unseen, we've seen the GCH many times).  I will take some pix when we are there next weekend...
> 
> K


The model is beautiful, and the pictures I have taken and others I have seen do not do it justice! You will love it! 

We just got back from the Grand Concierge level, and just really enjoy it every time we go! But I feel the same way, it will be wonderful to stay in the new villas! I cannot wait!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 30, 2009)

pfaff said:


> I was there today for the "Grand Disney Firsts" presentation. I wanted to buy so bad, but I knew I couldn't afford it going in. I was amazed at the incentive for purchasing 320 points. I wanted to sign on the dotted line just to stay the one night in the penthouse. The giveaways were framed art from new Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort and from the Grand Californian Villas. There were only three total winners of the framed art that I could recall. A handful of audience members got pins for answering some DVC trivia. Sadly I didn't win anything. There were no other freebies except for refreshments and a light snack. However, my son loved seeing Mickey and Minnie. I don't want to give the whole presentation away for those who may attend, but it was the least pressure sale ever! I say this because you don't have to meet with a sales person unless you want to, which I didn't. I really enjoyed this event and didn't feel frustrated after like typical timeshare presentations. My son and I enjoyed the rest of the day as one should when visiting the Mouse!



We were there for the event too, and we had a great time! I absolutely loved Deevy See (the funny lady)! We enjoyed the singing group too! We didn't win anything either!


----------



## SDKath (Apr 6, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> The model is beautiful, and the pictures I have taken and others I have seen do not do it justice! You will love it!
> 
> We just got back from the Grand Concierge level, and just really enjoy it every time we go! But I feel the same way, it will be wonderful to stay in the new villas! I cannot wait!



We were at the Grand CA Hotel on our free developer points this weekend.  We saw the timeshares and they are ALMOST DONE!!!!  Yippee.  On our way home today, we stopped at the models.  I was expecting something nice from the pix I have seen but OMG, the models were GORGEOUS!!  And believe me, I am hard to please when it comes to classy rooms.  

You are absolutely right, the pix do NOT do it justice at all.  The rooms were tastefully decorated, kept the rustic look of the Grand hotel and at the same time were much more spacious than we had expected!  We just cannot wait to go back and stay at the TSs.  We still have some developer points left so I see another GCH stay in our near future before the TSs come on line (they say in September, ahead of schedule by 1 - 2 months!!!).

Oh, and have I mentioned how much the location of the hotel and TSs ROCKS!  The timeshares will share the spectacular lobby with the hotel.  If you go through the lobby and go straight, you are at a side entrace to CA Adventure.  If you go left, you are at the hotel rooms and then right under it is a secret passageway to Downtown Disney.  We are talking about 10 amazing restaurants, live music and fantastic stores all within 5 steps of the hotel and TSs.  DL was a 6 minute walk.  Not too shabby! Oh, and did I mention the new and HUGE slide for the kids in the pool?!?!  It was pushing 80 here this weekend and we came home from the parks from around noon till 3 to swim.  What a way to cool off when the park gets hot.   

Katherine


----------



## DVC Mike (Apr 7, 2009)

SDKath said:


> On our way home today, we stopped at the models. I was expecting something nice from the pix I have seen but OMG, the models were GORGEOUS!! And believe me, I am hard to please when it comes to classy rooms.
> 
> You are absolutely right, the pix do NOT do it justice at all. The rooms were tastefully decorated, kept the rustic look of the Grand hotel and at the same time were much more spacious than we had expected!


 
We added-on at *The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel* this past week. I love the GCH and it's location can't be beat.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 7, 2009)

SDKath said:


> We were at the Grand CA Hotel on our free developer points this weekend.  We saw the timeshares and they are ALMOST DONE!!!!  Yippee.  On our way home today, we stopped at the models.  I was expecting something nice from the pix I have seen but OMG, the models were GORGEOUS!!  And believe me, I am hard to please when it comes to classy rooms.
> 
> You are absolutely right, the pix do NOT do it justice at all.  The rooms were tastefully decorated, kept the rustic look of the Grand hotel and at the same time were much more spacious than we had expected!  We just cannot wait to go back and stay at the TSs.  We still have some developer points left so I see another GCH stay in our near future before the TSs come on line (they say in September, ahead of schedule by 1 - 2 months!!!).
> 
> ...



Next week we go back to the Grand for three days; and then three days in June!:whoopie: 

We were there just two weeks ago and I did not poke around! However this time I will walk around to see the progress!

I cannot wait until the completion of the villas!  

If they open early what happens to the June 7, the first day to reserve a room? Does it stay the same or they just move the occupancy date from November 30 to two month earlier?


----------



## clymberz (May 21, 2009)

SDKath said:


> We are actually heading to the Grand CA Hotel next weekend for one of our freebie points incentive stays from purchasing GCV a couple months ago!
> 
> I can't wait till we can stay at the TS though.  I am spoiled and I want a kitchen!!
> 
> Katherine



Can you tell me more about your Grand CA purchase?  It sounds great and I'd love to have an excuse to learn more abou it! 

thanks


----------

